# Ubuntu und Vista parallel auf einer Festplatte : Partionen ?



## Galaxy345 (12. September 2008)

Hi ich hab vor auf meiner  WD 640 GB  Ubuntu(Arbeiten/Media) und Vista Home Premium (Gaming) zu installieren 


Welche Partitionen brauch ich da ? Ich denk mal 
150 GB  HDD (Vista -> Platz für Spiele)
440 GB home(Vista/Ubuntu: Musik, Videos, Eigene Dateien 
40 GB root (Ubuntu)
4 GB swap(Ubuntu Auslagerungsdatei)

Was mich beschäftigt ist:
Ist es möglich dass ich sowol mit Linux als auch mit Windows mittels Verknüpfungen schnell auf Musik, Videos und Eigene Dateien auf der Home Partition zugreifen kann ? 

Wie sieht es mit reinkopieren aus ? 
Geht das auch mit beiden ?( DH womit Mucke runterladen ?)

Achja der Restliche PC hat
4 GB Ram
9800GTX +
E 8400 
P5Q-E
525 W Enermax Modu82+

Danke im Voraus 
Galaxy


----------



## k-b (12. September 2008)

*AW: Ubuntu und Vista parralel auf einer Festplatte : Partionen ?*

Das Home kannste schlecht teilen zwischen den beiden Systemen. 
Mache lieber eine eigene NTFS-Partition nur für die Mediadaten z.b.  Die kannst du unter Windows ja einfach im Explorer einbinden (oder diese .. Themenordner da von Vista unter deinem Benutzerordner einen anderne Pfad geben) und bei Ubuntu kannst du den gleichen Ordner zum Beispiel dauerhaft in /home/deinname/media/ mounten. NTFS lesen und schreiben ist unter Ubuntu möglich.

Das Homelaufwerk von Vista und Ubuntu an und für sich würde ich auf jeden fall separat lassen - auf der root-Partition des jeweiligen Betriebssystems. 
Aber sei gewarnt, dass doch auch mal eine Datei kaputt gehen kann wenn man über Linux auf NTFS zugreift. Mir ist es noch nicht passiert - ist aber auf jeden Fall nicht die sauberste Art zu arbeiten.

Mit 40GB wirst du gut weg kommen für root. Die Programme an sich werden da vielleicht gerade mal 4GB verbrauchen.
4GB RAM sind ordentlich. Meiner SWAPt nie - habe auch 4GB. Selbst bei 4 mal Eclipse offen oder einer DVD zusammenrechnen (mit nem Quadcore) hatte ich nie mehr Verbrauch als 2, höchstens 3 GB RAM.
Swap kannste imho auf 1gb reduzieren. Hin und wieder schreibt er da ein paar Megabytchen rein.. war aber au schon ohne Unterwegs. Schenk die 3GB lieber deiner Root-Partition noch.


----------



## Bauer87 (13. September 2008)

*AW: Ubuntu und Vista parralel auf einer Festplatte : Partionen ?*

Swap sollte immer mindestens so groß sein wie der Arbeitsspeicher, da man sonst den Ruhezustand nicht nutzen kann. Dabei wird ja der Arbeitsspeicher in den Swap kopiert und dann heruntergefahren, damit man beim Hochfahren schnell alles so hat wie vorher.

Root wird mit 40GB dicke reichen, auch für etwaige Spiele, und so weiter. Home sollte auf jeden Fall separat, weil du so ohne Datenverlust (auch ohne Verlust von Einstellungen) bei Bedarf fast jede Distribution über Ubuntu installieren kannst, also Ubuntu neu oder auch auf eine andere Wechseln. Der Home-Ordner enthält all deine Daten und kann immer wieder übernommen werden.

Ein echtes Home, dass sich Ubuntu und Windows teilen wird aber nicht möglich sein. (Hat Windows sowas mittlerweile?) Da wirst du eine weitere Partition machen müssen und dann richtig mounten oder halt verlinken. (Windows soll ja mittlerweile auch Verknüpfungen beherrschen und nicht nur Anwendungsstarter.) Wenn du ein wenig selbst Hand anlegst, kannst du sogar bei vielen Programmen die gleiche Konfiguration nutzen, indem du z.B. die Einstellungen von Firefox auf den gleichen Pfad verknüpfst. Dann kommt das einem gemeinsamen Home zumindest recht nahe.

NTFS lesen und schreiben soll mittlerweile auch gefahrlos möglich sein, von da her würde ich hier NTFS nutzen. ext-Treiber für Windows würde ich nicht in erwägung ziehen, da Windows sonst deine Linux-Installation durch in Ordnern abgelegte Datenbanken, veränderung von Benutzerrechten etc dein Linux-System kaputt machen kann. Windows sollte auf keinen Fall Schreibrechte auf der Linux-Partition haben und ob man bei Windows read-only mounten kann, weiß ich nicht.

PS: Ich habe auch mal sowas eingerichtet, aber das Windows (2003) starte ich kaum noch. Wenn deine Spiele über Wine laufen, würde ich auf diese umständlichen Aktionen verzichten.


----------



## k-b (13. September 2008)

*AW: Ubuntu und Vista parralel auf einer Festplatte : Partionen ?*



Bauer87 schrieb:


> Swap sollte immer mindestens so groß sein wie der Arbeitsspeicher, da man sonst den Ruhezustand nicht nutzen kann. Dabei wird ja der Arbeitsspeicher in den Swap kopiert und dann heruntergefahren, damit man beim Hochfahren schnell alles so hat wie vorher.


Stimmt. Habe ich vergessen. Nutze den Ruhezustand nie


----------



## Bauer87 (13. September 2008)

Naja, bei Windows gibt es dafür zwei Dateien auf der Hauptpartition, eine für den Ruhezustand und eine als Auslagerungsdatei. Da ist so eine swap-Partition doch echt sparsam. Ich benutze den Ruhezustand bei Linux immer, Windows kann im Dualboot-System bei mir aber kein Standby oder Ruhezustand mehr.


----------



## riedochs (17. September 2008)

Die Swappartition sollte eigntlich nie groesser als 2GB sein. Ich nutze bei 4GB keine Swappartition mehr. Allerdings bin ich mir nicht 100%ig sicher wie sich das mit dem ruhezustand verhaellt. Ich bin der Meinung das der nicht in die Swappartition geschrieben wird.


----------



## k-b (17. September 2008)

Ja, doch. Das ist so.


----------



## riedochs (17. September 2008)

Dann wundere ich mich aber das mein Notebook mit Ubuntu 2GB RAM auf ne 1GB Swap-Partition bekommt.


----------



## k-b (17. September 2008)

Vielleicht war er nicht voll


----------



## riedochs (17. September 2008)

Das ist annehmbar. Ich nutze meinen kleinen nur fuers surfen wenn ich unterwegs bin.


----------



## Bauer87 (18. September 2008)

Das Ram-Immage, das im Swap landet, wird auch komprimiert, da das Dekomprimieren schneller geht als das Laden einer einfachen Kopie von der Festplatte. Aber so viel macht das nicht aus. Wahrscheinlich bleibt dein Ram einfach in großen Teilen durch unwichtige Precaches oder durch nichts belegt, braucht also nicht gesichert zu werden.
Hau mal "free" in die Konsole, dann kannst du gucken, wie sehr dein Ram genutzt wird.


----------

